# Molson's 1st ribbon!



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats to Molson!!! It sure looks like fun. I wish we had Dock Dogs in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness what lovely photographs. Molson is absolutely adorable and so brave. I love the pic of him in the car warming up, should have got one of you doing the same xx Thanks for sharing these pics they were well worth seeing. Good boy Molson, keep up those good leaps!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go! I wish we had an event around here!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like such a fun activity!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, fantastic photos!
And didn't you have a GREAT time!!!!????
Won't you do it again if you can???!!!!????


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to go Molson!!!!! Glad you had a successful day......love your ribbon!!!!

Lincoln wants to let you know that he had a good jump off the dock today but unfortunately mom didn't have the camera ready and it was just for fun!!

Congrats big guy!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to go Molson!! I'm sorry you and mom (well mostly I'm sorry for mom) didn't get better weather, but looks like you had a fun time. Mad is very impressed with your ribbon.


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

Molson is such a cutie!! A little timid, but cute......

Love his ribbon. :wavey:


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations Molson!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Totally made me smile, Steph.

And that jumping before the stick or bumper is thrown? We call it premature ejumpulation.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I'm glad Kwk got some good pictures! They don't do it justice to how miserable it was out! :yuck: 

I'm glad you had fun in the rain all the same and Molson got his feet wet in dock diving that's some determination!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Molson. You did great. You will kick butt the next time.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Molson you are so darn CUTE!! I just love your diving pictures. Congrats on the ribbon!! I know he'll do a lot better next time.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw Congrats Molson


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Molson!!!!!
Good job!
Here's to many more ribbons


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Great job Molson!!! The pictures are awesome!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Atta boy Molson! Well Done


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm so proud of him & his ribbon even if it's just a qualifier one... he still needs 4 more successful jumps before he can be titled a Novice Jumper.



hotel4dogs said:


> wow, fantastic photos!
> And didn't you have a GREAT time!!!!????
> Won't you do it again if you can???!!!!????


I did have a great time, although the rain really put a damper on getting to meet a lot of the other members. Most people were hiding out in their tents or vehicles all day, but I know that Molson definitely enjoyed himself! I told him that I was proud of him for trying and that he will get better with practice.  We will definitely be going back to the next event which is July 17/18th as long as the weather is better!!



Laurie said:


> Way to go Molson!!!!! Glad you had a successful day......love your ribbon!!!!
> 
> Lincoln wants to let you know that he had a good jump off the dock today but unfortunately mom didn't have the camera ready and it was just for fun!!
> 
> Congrats big guy!!!


Thanks Laurie! Way to go Lincoln too! I'm looking forward to seeing a picture of his flight sometime


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Go Molsom!!! The whole idea is to have fun and it looks like he had a blast.

I couldn't get either one of my retrievers off the end of a pier...they loved and love running off the bank into a river or lake but there's just something about that pier...

He's sure a great looking dog and I love the personality he expresses in your pictures.

Pete


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Molson you are so cute jumping and very brave. Be very proud of your 1st ribbon!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

WTG Molson. Congrats on your ribbon. Looks like a miserable day but I think you both had fun anyway. 

I remember Kirby's first ribbon, it was also outdoors on a wet, cold miserable day, but I will never forget it. Enjoy the moment they are all so special.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I got a laugh from pictures


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. Well done Molson


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures! It sure sounds like one of those bonding experiences  And now that he knows what it's all about, he'll do better next time


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, way to go Molson! The pictures are priceless!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Go Molson!!! Jersey goes off a dock exactly the same way! Congrats to you both!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats on the ribbon Molson. We had a fun time even with the bad weather. I think the highlight was Molson jumping in before his toy was thrown.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Way to go Molson! He sure is one handsome golden boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

WTG Molson  That ribbon looks great on you


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Way to go handsome and talented Molson!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Ohhhh Molson, you are adorable!

Sorry I missed it, but weather was just farrrr too gross -living in a muddy subdivision is not fun with a little pup -atleast we can still carry him.

Sorry about the car troubles too, I am sure Molson was ok with it after he got that bone!

Are you going to the Scugog Island the 17th weekend? 

It's too bad you're not closer to get some more practice -I guess they have "pool memberships" there and you can go for practice/pool time, how cool!

Pictures are great, he's such a cutie.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats Molson! He gets the crimpy hair also when hes wet. how cute!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!



Tahnee GR said:


> Great pictures! It sure sounds like one of those bonding experiences  And now that he knows what it's all about, he'll do better next time


It definitely was one of those bonding experiences! Yesterday he was super clingy to me and super cuddly all day. Jay asked why he was acting like that and I said it's probably because we became even better friends on Saturday! 



FeatherRiverSam said:


> Go Molsom!!! The whole idea is to have fun and it looks like he had a blast.
> 
> I couldn't get either one of my retrievers off the end of a pier...they loved and love running off the bank into a river or lake but there's just something about that pier...
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! One of the guys at the event on Saturday said that sometimes the dogs just have a hard time judging the vertical distance and building up the confidence to jump into the *clear* water. From the top of the dock it just looks like they are jumping 6 feet down to the ground since they can't tell where the water starts. I never thought of that until he said it, and it makes total sense why he had no problems flying into the merky river a few weeks ago!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Ohhhh Molson, you are adorable!
> 
> Sorry I missed it, but weather was just farrrr too gross -living in a muddy subdivision is not fun with a little pup -atleast we can still carry him.
> 
> ...


No problem, I don't blame you for not coming out! I wasn't expecting the place to be as far as it was (1h30 instead of 1h), so I don't think we'll be training a whole lot there! Yes we plan on heading to the Scugog festival for one of the days (not sure which one yet). The other day I will be down in Stratford watching the Golden National Specialty show


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Way to go Molson!

Psh, ANYONE can jump waaaay out there... but only the brave ones stay close to the dock.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Absolutely adorable! Too bad I couldn't send some of the 90 degree weather up your way that day. The Performance Pups group held a dock diving seminar and we sat under ez up tents and our dogs were in crates in between jumps. We ordered pizza and had a lunch break and our dogs enjoyed a nice swim in between dives too.

The pro photographer has the photos up from the grand opening and I am going to order some of the photos she took of Mac and when I get them I will post them too. I know Molson will get a diving title--it's in the cards!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats Molson!! Dock diving looks like so much fun  Can't wait to see pics from the next event. Hopefully better weather for you too!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to go, Molson!!! Are you hooked yet?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

congratulations to your handsome boy on his first of many (I am sure!) ribbons! sorry the weather was not ideal, but it looks like he had a lot of fun!
and smart thinking on packing the bone!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Molson is channeling Maxine! She was the queen of stop and drop! However she had a blast. Her personal best was 6'6", but usually was between 3.5 and 4.5 feet. However if you ask Molson he jumped bigger than any other dog at the competition that day, he almost missed the end of the pool! :

That is the beauty of dock jumping the dogs have SO much fun, how can you as the handler not have fun too! 

Your pictures are fabulous by the way!

Ann


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> premature ejumpulation.


That is the funniest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> That is the funniest thing I've ever heard!


You know it's funny, the women all laugh when we say this but the guys, not so much.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*congratulations molson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice, congrats!!!!


----------

